# Tracker "PANFISHER"....have/had one?



## Alan in GA (Jun 15, 2010)

I've owned about 8 boats not even counting the boats my dad owned while I was just a 'minnow'.
From 10' jons to 16' 'bass boats', and a few hydros in the mix [10 hsp].
I'm considering the 16/17' Bass Pro Panfish stick steering boat for my expeditions into the 'back waters'. I love to scuba dive and fish the Etowah below the Allatoona Dam, Lake Acworth, the Hooch with  it's 'back flats' and hidden areas, below the Morgan Falls dam,....all the areas you CAN'T go with a nice hi performance bass boat [at least not easily].
A friend owns what I consider THE boat for my purposes, an 18' center console HD all welded hull aluminum river boat, made by some company 'out west' for their rivers. It has a Yamaha 60 hsp jet drive outboard. I've guided the owner the only 2 times the boat has ever been out....and it IS one super boat, however it is not for sale.
The Panfish looks to be THE boat. 
I KNOW: that it is NOT for rough/wavy waters [I've owned a stick steering 15' boat before...been there, done that].
I'm wanting to ride in, or at least hear from owners of the  Panfish and what you think about it.
When I'm ready to fish Allatoona/Lanier, I'll mooch the back seat of one of my buddy's 20+' bass boats!

Please tell me about your Panfish. One thing I DO want more than horsepower is a good trim/tilt for shallow running. I think I've decided against a jet drive.
Thanks!


----------



## milltown (Jun 15, 2010)

We had the one that is made by Fisher (same boat).  It only a 25 hp motor with no tilt and trim but it was a good boat.  My dad is aactually wanting to buy another one but I think he knows now to get the bigger motor with tilt and trim, 25 hp just wasn't enough with 3 people in the boat.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 15, 2010)

Second that I got a buddy with a Tracker Panfish Edition and two people it will plane out and run about 20-25 mph.  Put another person or some gear in it and it takes a little longer to plane.  I would suggest putting a 40hp on it.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jun 15, 2010)

*old Fisher boats w/stick steering...*

I used to drool over wanting a Fisher boat. They even offered stick steering in a 12' boat!! It had seat posts instead of the bench seats....a real 'back water' craft! 
Today's Fishers don't appear to be anything like the old ones.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 15, 2010)

I had a Fisher 16' stick steer, 40 hp merc, elect trim, fully decked out, storage compartments the whole deal. I loved it in the Etowah but I was further down, "Brushy Branch" landing. Very good pick up good plane. It was great for bigger rivers or lakes. It sucked on the hooch, the rig was too heavy and and had way too much draft for a River like the Hooch way too many shallow rocks. I  looked hard at the trackers before I bought mine, you'll like it except on that area of the Hooch, below Morgan falls, its not what you need for that water. You will go thru many alumium props at about $80 a pop


----------



## blindhog (Jun 15, 2010)

Look at a Scandy White tunnel hull.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jun 16, 2010)

*just did*



blindhog said:


> Look at a Scandy White tunnel hull.



I like those hulls...wish their web site had more pictures!


----------



## WalkerStalker (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a '92 Tracker Panfish 16 with a 25hp motor.  Not a fast boat by any means but if your not in a hurry then it's fine.  I've enjoyed it.  My dad and me fish Mud Creek, Brushy Branch, and Lake Weiss in it a lot and it's just right for us.  It's good for getting into/through shallow spots and back waters for sure.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jun 19, 2010)

I had a Tracker Panfish with a 40 hp as a second boat back in the late 90's - sold it in 2001...my bass boat was getting mad!   I got it to use on the hooch and to crappie and white bass fish in lakes.  I ended up using it alot more for spots and stripers.  I loved it. 

You want to see a serious stick steering boat - look at www.xtremeindustries.com - 16' - 17' XT models have an 87" beam - 60" bottom and rated for a 60hp!  The livewell is mounted on the side so you have a ton of floor space for a bait tank plus alot of storage.

LJ


----------



## Alan in GA (Jun 20, 2010)

*wow thanks!*

that is one nice stick boat!
Any around here to look at?
I emailed the company with the same question.


----------



## daviderickson31 (Jun 20, 2010)

I actually have a late 80's Fisher that is currently for sale.  It is basically a Panfish 16.  It has the stick steer and a 30 horsepower Yamaha.  It is a great boat for shallow water and I wish I didn't have to sell it, but I need $.  I would definitely recommend a similar boat to anyone, especially to a beginner or an angler who spends lots of time on rivers.


----------



## goblr77 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lanier Jim said:


> I had a Tracker Panfish with a 40 hp as a second boat back in the late 90's - sold it in 2001...my bass boat was getting mad!   I got it to use on the hooch and to crappie and white bass fish in lakes.  I ended up using it alot more for spots and stripers.  I loved it.
> 
> You want to see a serious stick steering boat - look at www.xtremeindustries.com - 16' - 17' XT models have an 87" beam - 60" bottom and rated for a 60hp!  The livewell is mounted on the side so you have a ton of floor space for a bait tank plus alot of storage.
> 
> LJ



Xtreme boats are good but War Eagles are the best by far. I'm not knocking Xtreme, I know the guy who makes them, but if you ever drive a War Eagle you will see there is no comparison. Most of us on Seminole run 648's & 754's with 50 & 60 HP Mercs. Both models handle turns better than any other stick steering boats, they won't slide. They are also very tough. I have a 648 that's ten years old and still in great shape even after hundreds of stump encouters in Seminole.

http://wareagleboats.com/


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jun 20, 2010)

I like that 754 model - and you can order it custom with colors and flooring.  I bet the 754 will get it with a 60...plus it has the floor space for a bait tank.   

LJ


----------



## Alan in GA (Jun 21, 2010)

*nice*



goblr77 said:


> Xtreme boats are good but War Eagles are the best by far. I'm not knocking Xtreme, I know the guy who makes them, but if you ever drive a War Eagle you will see there is no comparison. Most of us on Seminole run 648's & 754's with 50 & 60 HP Mercs. Both models handle turns better than any other stick steering boats, they won't slide. They are also very tough. I have a 648 that's ten years old and still in great shape even after hundreds of stump encouters in Seminole.
> 
> http://wareagleboats.com/



got any pictures of your boat? I requested a catalogue and locations where I might see or ride in one. 
Thank You!


----------



## MCW1984 (Jun 23, 2010)

check out river hawk boats.


----------

